# "LiL Tigress"



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

As most of you may know im owner of "Hellboy" i have had my hand on or have helped with a few builds this last year besides my own personal builds like.

Ce707's little boys bike 16" 
E.c.Rolo's ~Sucka Free
sprockets ~SpongeBob
Haro's ~51/50
96tein's~ Angel Baby
An a couple other projects i can not speak of as of yet


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

That is sick bro nice color


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

The color is a mix i made an call flamingo pink, sadly the frame decided to fall off the rack and messed up so im repainting it.... Ill be having a mix of o.g. And custome parts on it. Markev's will be posting a few more builds soon, an hopefully making a name for ourselves as well..... This build has been going for about a year off an on with alot of setbacks like trying to finish hellboy an all.. But time to get rollin ima have this one done next month or so finish a few other projects an hopefully get the spongebob build back under way for Marcos... 
ill post more updates on this as i finish it more...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass Kev...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

We shoulda just made a "marKev's design" topic lol cause the builds we got busting out are true works of art!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Who wAnt to build my other 12"


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

@ rolo. Thanks bro. Can't wait to see yours come together =)
@ marcos. Going to start postin shit to a topic tomorrow.
@ CHD Salinas... Message Marcos any ideas you may have, an well go from there g. He is a hell of a designer, give him basic info theme whatever an he can come up with anything. im more of the art end of it all fabrication, we both fabricate he is just a hell of alot better with putting the image down on paper then i am... We got a couple builds going right now, but there is always time for more.... We are ready when you are


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

aight im justinking sum thing better than my pink frame ill hit him up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Kevin I would say wait untill the the next bike gets done, you know what bike I mean! I dont know if hes telling anyone yet so I dont wanna say any names lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

keep it up men, looking good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Kevin I would say wait untill the the next bike gets done, you know what bike I mean! I dont know if hes telling anyone yet so I dont wanna say any names lol


Must be clown confusion who busting out sum new shit


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> @ rolo. Thanks bro. Can't wait to see yours come together =)
> @ marcos. Going to start postin shit to a topic tomorrow.
> @ CHD Salinas... Message Marcos any ideas you may have, an well go from there g. He is a hell of a designer, give him basic info theme whatever an he can come up with anything. im more of the art end of it all fabrication, we both fabricate he is just a hell of alot better with putting the image down on paper then i am... We got a couple builds going right now, but there is always time for more.... We are ready when you are


coming along slow for me!!! been concentrating more on the cars this year but will be back in full swing with the bikes next year!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> Must be clown confusion who busting out sum new shit


nah not me bro clown is retired


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i got alot of sneak peak pics of this build back when it still was a secret lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> i got alot of sneak peak pics of this build back when it still was a secret lol


I'm surprised his ass even showed these pics lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i know huh lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Errik. send the pics to me ill post them.....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I'm surprised his ass even showed these pics lol


its probably my fault. I hit him up about doin 1 like this for my niece like that with same name b4 I even knew bout it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

It was so freakin cold out this nite (36°) i had a big fire burning in the wood stove to hang frame over between coats lol.... 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=keJO0PAK058&sns=fb&sns=fb&v=keJO0PAK058&gl=US


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE


you must have a sick mind lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea that too


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well dropped a few parts off at the platers last week, going to try an get in to the stripper next week an if all goes well this frame will be in woodland come september


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweetheart sprocket done cut out ready to hit the chrome shop..
Danny thanks brotha the auto cad work is on pont =)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That's tight its got the Jew star in the sprocket also lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaaahahahaha jew bastard


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

A little more progress done on the frame... Hand buffed the o.g. Rims out, got all parts back from plater (nickle plated) started piecing it together today... Still have to put bottom bracket together an put on, as well as finish upholstery on the seat find some pedals and white schwinn grips.. Other then that here is how it sits right now...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

clean


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

MR.559 said:


> clean


Thanks g....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IT'S ALRIGHT...LOL...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


>


LOOKIN REAL GOOD KEV...!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this was the 1st go round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keJO0PAK058&feature=share&list=UURg7OI2nka5aCVUnIxmIzdA


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> this was the 1st go round
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keJO0PAK058&feature=share&list=UURg7OI2nka5aCVUnIxmIzdA


I liked that color!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I liked that color!


Straight magenta is to cloudy of a color


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Straight magenta is to cloudy of a color


I liked it but that new color is sick


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I liked it but that new color is sick


Custome blend flamingo pink


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


:wow:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Can anyone explain how this bike gets 0 for frame mods.?just wondering LOL think ill register it radical for now on
(since technically it is)


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

They think they made those frames bak in the day


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe u should make a photo album for the judges only of the build an explain step by step what you did to it that will help you cuz u cant expect them dumb fucking lowrider judges to know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

U need to get all the pics on the build and use a screen u and I know but they dont if that was the case why not put a street frame in radical all made from tube metal.........lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Might possibly sell for the right price.....? Not quite sure what i wanna do though.


----------



## Hercule (Jul 15, 2013)

Glwt


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Had to move things around in storage took.a couple pics


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

For Sale, this week only 
make offer.......


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck on the sale


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

How much you trying to get?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Lets start the bids 
$400


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice, I'm intersted, but how much u looking to get bro? I'm in the process of trying piece together a Lil tiger for my daughter. Was going to build her one. But this one looks done, lol. Lmk bro.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

$500 :ninja:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump..... still open to reasonable offers, 30+ hours on frame work alone. Truley one. Of. A kind


----------



## PAPI1977 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bike still for sale?


----------

